# [3D Art] Almeera, gnome sorceress



## Silverblade The Ench (Apr 7, 2009)

*ALMEERA, GNOME SORCERESS*
Ancient spirits rise, bowing in respect to her call, defenders of the ancient stones...or are they just clever illusions used to scare off the foe?

Go gnomes 

[sblock="Almeera, gnome sorceress"]






Night version





[/img]

[/sblock]


----------



## blalien (Apr 15, 2009)

Pretty nice.  What software did you use to make that?


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Apr 16, 2009)

Blalien,
ta ! 
Vue7 Infinite, Poser 6 and Photoshocp CS4.


----------



## Mallachaz_Nightbane (May 3, 2009)

Blimey, her undercrackers only just about cover her woowoo 
Nicely done though mate.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (May 5, 2009)

Mallachaz,

ta mate! 


lol that is a consistant problem wit Poser clothing sets, much as I AODRE ye female form  folk who build the clothing sets almost always have g-strings etc isntea dof more appropriate underwear, and if you try using another set of underwear or whatever, high odds it won't fit right with the clothing by shape or texture...grrr.

Me and some other artists keep complaining about such stuff as we want more realism, I don't mind sexy/alluring clothes for a sorceress, but for pity's sake, they wouldn't go swanning aorund with a bloody g-string unless they are succubi!! 

For Poser, you buy or collect free sets of clothing, you put the clothing on the character, and then any other acutrements, and you can chnage the pose, facial features, expressions, skin etc. Kind of like the ultimate Barbie and GI Joe dolls for 3D, hehe.

Oh, go look up "NVIATWAS" regarding Poser 
Urban Dictionary: NVIATWAS

I like making SCENES, not just half-nakkid chix, hehe.


----------

